# Classical music linked to Christmas



## Morgante (Jul 26, 2012)

What arrangements do you know that have to do with Christmas?

I know:
Corelli: Christmas Concerto
Bach: Weihnachts-Oratorium
Handel: The Messiah
Saint-Saens: Oratorio de Noël
Tchaikovskij: The Nutcracker
Rimskij-Korsakov: Christmas Eve


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Messiaen: La Nativite du Seigneur. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Berlioz - L'Enfance du Christ
German Baroque composers other than Bach who composed Christmas music:
Gottfried Heinrich Stölzel composed for the season 1736/1737 a structure of six cantatas for six feast days around Christmas, similar to Bach's Christmas Oratorio. More of his Christmas cantatas were published in 2007 by Hofmeister. Christmas cantatas were also composed by Georg Gebel, Christoph Graupner, Andreas Hammerschmidt, Arnold Brunckhorst, Johann Samuel Beyer, Philipp Buchner, David Pohle, Johann Herman Schein and Thomas Selle, among others.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

La Boheme.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Praetorius - Mass for Christmas Morning

Excellent work!


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I am the Grinch


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

William Henry Fry's Santa Claus Symphony is a hoot. It even has a scene where a poor soul perishes in the snow. But Santa does eventually show up.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

And the endless collections of Christmas carols, known and unknown, by singers in the classical tradition.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a great album for Christmas...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tchaikovsky / Xenakis ~ Dance of the Sugar Plum Faeries GNU7 (music for schoolchildren to perform 




... couldn't resist. Now on to the more 'normal' expectation of music and performance.
Arthur Honegger ~ Une cantate de Noël





Messiaen ~ Vingt regards sur l'enfant Jesus
MESSIAEN Vingt Regards sur l'enfant Jesus





Here is a link to a youtube playlist of Messiaen's already mentioned La Nativité du Seigneur





George Crumb ~ A little Suite for Christmas





Benjamin Britten ~ A Ceremony of Carols, for mixed chorus and harp.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Liszt's great oratorio _Christus_. Only the first part (probably the weakest part, but it's still wonderful), embedded below is really to do with Christmas though.






Also by Liszt, his charming suite of christmas pieces (some arrangements of old christmas carols, some completely original numbers), _Weihnachtsbaum_.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bax' symphonic poem Christmas Eve.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Schoenberg's a capella Friede auf Erden (in D major).


----------



## Hemiola (Nov 29, 2012)

There's Vaughan Williams's "Hodie" and his Fantasia on Christmas Carols.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Schütz' Historia der Geburt Jesu Christi from 1664. (Also called The Christmas Story, Christmas Oratium, etc) One of his most popular works, I believe.

And Honegger's Christmas Cantata.


----------



## palJacky (Nov 27, 2010)

"Lauda per la Natività del Signore" Ottorino Respighi

it is in the same 'mode' as 'three Botticelli pictures'
evocative beautiful stuff.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Twelve Tones of Christmas ~ with score
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wEDj0TEggvY#!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Bach wrote Christmas cantatas apart from his Oratorio.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> William Henry Fry's Santa Claus Symphony is a hoot. It even has a scene where a poor soul perishes in the snow. But Santa does eventually show up.


I heard this on the radio today. It is reportedly the first symphonic use of the saxophone.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

How about "The Holly and the Ivy Concert Suite: Fantasy on Christmas Carols" by Sir Malcolm Arnold. Or Britten's "Men of Goodwill - Variations on a Christmas Carol" or Respighi's "L'adorazione dei Magi".


----------

